# Does Pink Stain Remover (PSR) clean & Sanitize?



## Bats (15/3/13)

My Local Homebrew shop told me that Pink Stain Remover cleans and sanitizes at the same time.

In other words, if I use this to clean my kegs etc there is no need to sanitize.

Can anyone tell me with confidence if this is the case?

I'm reluctant to leave out the sanitizing stage as a lot of hard work goes into my brews and I don't want an infection.


----------



## KingKong (15/3/13)

From what I believe and some one pull me up if I'm wrong Pink Stain Remover is also known as Clorinated Trisodium Phosphate.

From John Palmers How to Brew here http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter2-2-1.html
*Trisodium Phosphate*
Trisodium phosphate (TSP) and chlorinated TSP (CTSP) are very effective cleaners for post-fermentation brewing deposits and the chlorinated form is also a sanitizer. TSP and CTSP are becoming harder to find, but are still available at hardware stores in the paint section. (Painters use it for washing walls because it can be rinsed away completely.) The recommended usage is one tablespoon per gallon of hot water. Solutions of TSP and CTSP should not be left to soak for more than an hour because a white mineral film can sometimes deposit on glass and metal which requires an acid (vinegar) solution to remove. This is not usually a problem however. 

And from John Palmers How to Brew here http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter2-2-3.html

*Table 4 - Cleaning and Sanitizing Summary Table*

TSP, CTSP
1 tablespoon per gallon.
Good cleaner for grungy brewing deposits.
May often be found in paint and hardware stores. 
Prolonged exposure times may cause mineral deposits.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (15/3/13)

Cleans, rinse required.


----------



## Goldenchild (15/3/13)

Heard the same thing.

You pretty much summed it up with your last sentence. 

I've always sanitized even when using built in sanitizer cleaners you can never clean/sanitize too much.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/3/13)

I have used that stuff and it does clean and sanitise....BUT....it's not a "no rinse" sanitiser.

It's a chlorine based product and you don't want any traces of it in your beer, so you will have to rinse it several times with hot water to remove the stuff. Assuming your rinse water is coming straight out of the tap, you will have lost any sanitation that the PSR has done.

Better off buying some Starsan, which is a "no rinse" sanitiser and some Napisan, which will take care of all your cleaning and use the PSR in the laundry.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/3/13)

It's a great cleaner but any kind of sanitizer that requires rinsing is not an effective sanitizer for brewing full stop. It's great for a soak to remove stains but that's about it.


----------



## freek (16/3/13)

I use it as a cheap cleaner for my schooner glasses and for deep cleans in my plastic carboy when it needs it. A little bit goes a hell of a long way.

Bought from Marks Home Brew in Newcastle the instructions are quite specific "NOT to be used on stainless steel". Hence I do not use on my kegs.

I am sure Mark would have sound reason for this advice.


----------



## Bats (16/3/13)

freek said:


> I use it as a cheap cleaner for my schooner glasses and for deep cleans in my plastic carboy when it needs it. A little bit goes a hell of a long way.
> 
> Bought from Marks Home Brew in Newcastle the instructions are quite specific "NOT to be used on stainless steel". Hence I do not use on my kegs.
> 
> I am sure Mark would have sound reason for this advice.


That advice isn't on my PSR.

Thanks for the advice. I just bought 2 brand new SS Kegs so I'll be taking good care of them. I will cease use of it on my kegs from now on.

Now, slightly :icon_offtopic: and I'm sure answered in other posts, but what's the general consensus on Keg cleaning products? Napisan? Anyone swear by anything else?


----------

